# Авиация > Матчасть >  Кабины Су-9У и Су-15УТ/УМ

## Huha

Уважаемые господа,

друг собирает фотографии для постройки Су-9У и Су-15УТ или Су-15УМ в масштабе 1:48. Спросил у меня спросить есть ли у вас, может быть, какие-то фотографии кокпитов этих самол&#235;тов, особенно задних, т.е. кокпита инструктора. Будем благодарны за любую информацию по данному вопросу.

----------


## Huha

Несколько неприятно поднимать тему, но буду рисковать  :Cool: .

Действительно нет никакой инфы по данному вопросу? Понятно, что в те времена вс&#235; было очень секретно, но, вс&#235;-таки, никаких фоток нет?

----------


## AlexK

На rumodelism.com и scalemodels.ru есть фотообзоры спарки Су-15 - посмотрите, может там и кабина будет. На Су-9 не встречал. Попробуйте по аналогии с Су-7

----------


## Huha

Спасибо за ссылки, но без успеха. На rumodelism.com получаю Ошибку 404 когда в поиске ищу Су-15УТ/УМ или Су-9У, а на scalemodels.ru наш&#235;л только walkaroundы для одноместных версии - короче, поиск продолжается. Все, у которых есть какая-либо полезная информация, будьте добры, поделитесь.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уважаемые господа,
> 
> друг собирает фотографии для постройки Су-9У и Су-15УТ или Су-15УМ


Тут есть хорошие фотографии СУ-15ТМ, может, чем немного поможет.

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...15tm/index.htm

----------


## ОлегМ

Отснял полтавский Су-15УМ.Около 700фотографий,но кокпита нет.

----------


## камикадзе

добрый день! есть фотографии кабины спарки Су-15 из Полтавы, но только передней. Там правда часть приборов и пультов заменены на муляжи. Если заинтересует, то могу сбросить. Только пожалуйста обьясните как это организовать

----------


## Huha

Всем спасибо за ответы. Walki одноместных уже давно находятся на ЖД и у друга, и у меня (друг собрался строить спарки, я одноместные, т.е. Без Буквы и ТМ).

Уважаемый камикадзе, что касается передней кабины спарки, когда будете писать ответ, нажмите соответствующую кнопку (направо от смайлика, не знаю как по-русски она называется). Открывается новое окно, там написано как далыше (найдите фотку на вашем компе и т.д. - русски вс&#235;-таки не родной у меня, трудновато бывает иногда выражаться).

----------


## камикадзе

сейчас попробую сбросить первые снимки

----------


## камикадзе

вторая часть снимков. жалею, что не удалось попасть в заднюю кабину. на некоторых переключателях были целулоидные защитные колпачки, но так, как никто не знал об их свойствах, они на солнце расплавились и расплылись. кое-где их остатки еще заметно

----------


## камикадзе

продолжение снимков

----------


## камикадзе

забыл вставить крайний снимок. надеюсь все-таки попасть в кабину инструктора

----------


## RA3DCS

> забыл вставить крайний снимок. надеюсь все-таки попасть в кабину инструктора


Спасибо Вам, большое за фотографии кабины, надеюсь, увидим продолжение!
Удачи!

----------


## камикадзе

> Спасибо Вам, большое за фотографии кабины, надеюсь, увидим продолжение!
> Удачи!


буду стараться, жаль только, что тот человек, который открывал машину, из музея переместили на другое место

----------


## RA3DCS

В свое время я задавал вопрос, что это за пульт "СМ-А", но на него точно никто не мог ответить. Было предположение, что это пульт станции РЭБ «Гардения», но потом такой же пульт был обнаружен на СУ-15ТМ. Тогда решили, что на экспонат СУ-15ТМ этот пульт попал случайно (установлен музейными работниками лишь бы, что-то стояло).  Теперь на фотографиях Су-15УМ снова имеется муляж этого пульта. Теперь уже нет сомнений, что этот пульт имеет прямое отношение к самолету Су-15. Может, кто из знающих СУ-15 смогут прояснить, что это все-таки была за система?

----------


## Huha

> забыл вставить крайний снимок. надеюсь все-таки попасть в кабину инструктора


Камикадзе, большое Вам спасибо. Мы с другом тоже недеемся, что удастся Вам попасть в кабину инструктора  :Smile: . Будем рады посмотреть фотки.

----------


## PPV

В качестве иллюстрации по Су-15УМ - рисунки из техописания -  центральные доски 1-й и 2-й кабин и соответствующие фотографии первой кабины Су-15УМ № 01-01. Обращаю внимание - доработки кабины в процессе производства были связаны с внедрением на последней серии машин РСБН-5С.

----------


## PPV

Остаток - фото второй кабины Су-15УМ № 01-01

----------


## RA3DCS

> В качестве иллюстрации по Су-15УМ - рисунки из техописания -


PPV подскажите в описании СУ-15УМ нет информации про пульт «СМ-А», что это за система?

----------


## PPV

Судя по приведенным фото кабины Су-15УМ, этот пульт - муляж, значит, нужно искать его в составе систем, стоящих на Су-15ТМ и не установленных на спарке. Просмотрел несколько книг ТО по Су-15ТМ, но не нашел упоминаний про пульт с таким названием. Наиболее близкое - СМ-1Б, СМ-1БМ, СМ-1КМ, но так называются обыкновенные светильники основного и аварийного освещения. 
Судя по названию, рискну предположить, что "СМ-А" - это что-то связанное с РЛС "Смерч-А", которая стояла на МиГ-25П. С учетом того, что РЛС "Тайфун-М", установленная на Су-15ТМ являлась, по сути, модификацией РЛС от МиГ-25П, наверное, это не слишком далеко от истины. Хотя еще раз напомню - в ТО на Су-15ТМ такого названия не встретил.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по названию, рискну предположить, что "СМ-А" - это что-то свзязанное с РЛС "Смерч-А", которая стояла на МиГ-25П. С учетом того, что РЛС "Тайфун-М", установленная на Су-15ТМ являлась, по сути, модификацией РЛС от МиГ-25П, наверное, это не слишком далеко от истины. Хотя еще раз напомню - в ТО на Су-15ТМ такого названия не встретил.


Тут пожалуй Вы правы! "СМ-А" это может просто заводской шифр пульта или блока.
И точно такой пульт действительно есть на МиГ-25.

----------


## RA3DCS

PPV, раз у Вас есть техническое описание на Су-15, не могли бы Вы уточнить:  СУ-15  был с  радиолокационной станцией РП-15 («Орел-Д-58»), Су-15Т уже имел  РЛС «Тайфун»  видимо на Су-15ТМ также была РЛС «Тайфун-М», остается вопрос что за РЛС была на Су-15УМ, УТ.

----------


## камикадзе

сумел вловить нашего старого замполита, он еще при Союзе обслуживал Су-15ТМ. он тоже рассказал, что это пульт РЛС, хотя может и забыть что-то. не знаю, как присваивают шифры, но на ПеВеОшных РЛС тоже есть "шкаф СМ"

----------


## Huha

> В качестве иллюстрации по Су-15УМ - рисунки из техописания -  центральные доски 1-й и 2-й кабин и соответствующие фотографии первой кабины Су-15УМ № 01-01. Обращаю внимание - доработки кабины в процессе производства были связаны с внедрением на последней серии машин РСБН-5С.


Благодарим Вас вместе с другом..!

----------


## PPV

На спарках Су-15УТ и Су-15УМ вообще не было РЛС.

----------


## Huha

А индикатор чего находится тогда в передней кабине Су-15УМ? Может быть, оно симулирует работу РЛС, похоже на систему симуляции отказов систем самол&#235;та (горбатый какой-то русский у меня - извините)?

----------


## FLOGGER

> На спарках Су-15УТ и Су-15УМ вообще не было РЛС.


Да. Для центровки в носу груз лежал.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да. Для центровки в носу груз лежал.


А в кабине габаритный макет индикатора РЛС ?

----------


## PPV

В передней кабине Су-15УМ стоял макет индикатора РЛС "Тайфун-М", а в НЧФ - центровочный груз.

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо!  Су-15УМ – создан на базе Су-15ТМ, хоть муляжи неустановленного оборудования в кабине все же были. Интересно,  Су-15УТ на базе Су-15 (который вообще не имел вооружения), сильно отличался по оборудованию (первой кабины) от серийного Су-15.

----------


## RA3DCS

Немного фотографий кабины СУ-15. С Ходынского поля. (Музеем это место уже назвать нельзя, скорее свала авиатехники).

----------


## RA3DCS

Немного фотографий кабины СУ-15. Продолжение.

----------


## RA3DCS

Еще немного кабины Су-15. Автор всех фотографий Володя (Vovacii).

----------


## PPV

Вот изображение блока 191 - пульта контроля и управления "изд. 250М", (т.е. РЛС "Тайфун-М"), стоящего на правом горизонтальном пульте в кабине Су-15ТМ. Это, случайно не Ваш "СМ-А"?

----------


## FLOGGER

Эти фото кабины СУ-15-это разные борта или один? Если один-то номер какой? Их там 5 штук раньше стояло.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот изображение блока 191 - пульта контроля и управления "изд. 250М", (т.е. РЛС "Тайфун-М"), ...... Это, случайно не Ваш "СМ-А"?


Спасибо большое! Почти точная копия, за исключением отсутствия одного тумблера, «ВКЛ АППАР», который на Су-15ТМ находится на левой части приборной доски. Скорее всего «СМ-А» - это видимо уже с МиГ-25П.

----------


## Igor_k



----------


## камикадзе



----------


## RA3DCS

Вопрос ув. PPV, но может кто еще ответит. 
На рисунке кабины Су-15 на правой стороне дуги козырька фонаря имеется элемент, похожий на инфракрасный визир «Самоцвет».
Нет ли в документации информации по этому устройству?
Действительно это инфракрасный визир «Самоцвет» или что-то другое?

----------


## Igor_k

> в журнале "Авиация и время" №1 за 2003 год есть монография по этой машине. попробуйте скачать, там и история создания и эксплуатация в строевых частях


Монография неплохая,но про то,что я спрашивал,практически ничего,максимум -разгонные,как у Су-11(а их тоже нет)

----------


## камикадзе

по дополнительным ТТХ Су-15ТМ поищу завтра на работе, может что-то найду дополнительно. На правой стороне дуги козырька фонаря больше смахивает на лампочку подсветки. Дело в том, что не на одном Су-15 не было инфракрасного прицела. Прицеливание ракетами с ИК-головкой велось по колиматору Т-10К, так само велась и стрельба из пушки. А вот по поводу блока СМ-А, то после гортания специальной литературы у меня возникли сомнения о его отношения к РЛС. На 95% я уверен, что это пульт управления САУ (система автоматического управления). Мои аргументы:
1. "СРП" в литературе данного направления разшифровуются как "счетно-решающий прибор"
2. тумблер "автоном-совмес" может быть переключателем работы непосредственно от САУ и совмесной работы САУ-летчик
3. "Контроль идет" - возможно означает прохождение обратного контроля на наземную станцию, тобто наземный контроль прохождения сигнала на борт

----------


## PPV

То RA3DCS: В состав БРЭО Су-15/ТМ ИК-визир "Самоцвет" никогда не входил.
То камикадзе: Вынужден Вас разочаровать: блок 191, показанный на вышеприведенном фото, относится именно к РЛС "Тайфун-М", и ни к чему другому.  А если он является точной копией упоминаемого "СМ-А", то в отношении последнего вывод делайте сами.
То Igor_k: привожу графики по ЛТХ из ТО на Су-15:
Время разгона:

----------


## PPV

Характеристики установившегося виража (Радиус):

----------


## PPV

Характеристики набора высоты (Скороподъемность):

----------


## RA3DCS

> То RA3DCS: В состав БРЭО Су-15/ТМ ИК-визир "Самоцвет" никогда не входил.
> .........  А если он является точной копией упоминаемого "СМ-А", то в отношении последнего вывод делайте сами.


PPV Спасибо большое за информацию! 
Я тут внимательно посмотрел фото кабины Су-15ТМ (качественного фото СУ-15 к сожалению нет) и оказалось, что непонятные элементы по краю дуги фонаря являются не чем иным, как патрубками обдува стекла. Видимо на Су-15 тоже самое. (А на Су-15УМ/УТ фонарь открывался в бок и соответственно таких патрубков там нет).
По поводу пульта «СМ-А» я для себя выводы уже сделал! Спасибо!

----------


## Igor_k

PPV,огромное спасибо.Буду изучать.Хотя уже видно,подо что самолет затачивался

----------


## PPV

To RA3DCS: Насколько я знаю, на Су-15/ТМ фонарь в эксплуатации открывался со сдвигом назад, а на спарках Су-15УТ/УМ - с поворотом вверх-назад.

----------


## камикадзе

> To RA3DCS: Насколько я знаю, на Су-15/ТМ фонарь в эксплуатации открывался со сдвигом назад, а на спарках Су-15УТ/УМ - с поворотом вверх-назад.


Вы правы, и обратите внимание на ручку замка фонаря: при постройке модели с открытым фонарем ее нужно тоже симитировать

----------


## RA3DCS

> To RA3DCS:  а на спарках Су-15УТ/УМ - с поворотом вверх-назад.


А фонарь кабины инструктора тоже вверх-назад?

----------


## FLOGGER

Оба фонаря открывались назад-вверх.

----------


## dima_v_m

Вот немного фото Полтавской спарки но только первой кабины.
Найдено на просторах интернета.
С уважением Дмитрий.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Оба фонаря открывались назад-вверх.


Спасибо! Я, почему-то думал, что в бок.

----------

